# Row Boat from China~Oldmiser



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

My review of the Dunkung Egro Sling shot~~~ Well I see Mr.Toolman did a review a day or so ago

I my self have not really seen a Dunkung shooter that would fir my hand & be a good fit..for one reason

or another.....To get this in the right chain of thought..almost about a month ago..A good member & friend was talking slingshots...He mentioned some thing that Dunkung had some small slingshots

as he shoots mostly tubes..I shoot 99% of the time flatbands...He said there was a new shooter that just came out for October..That maybe it would be what I may like for a small flat band shooter...

So I went too the Dunkung web site checking out this OTT Egro Small slingshot...

I got back with my friend ..said yup it just may work out for me....and with that said..Guess I will just have to wait until Nov..as my funds for this hobby was tapped out.....So he went to Dunkung web site..

reports back to me..say hey OM there are only 8 shooters world wide to be had at this time..may not get one come Nov...I said I will just take my chance & wait.....

few hours went by..my friend said hey OM..tell ya what I will do..give me your Pay Pal address

& will buy that shooter for you...I says Oh No I will refund the amount back to you come Nov.

so that is the story on how I got this shooter today by row boat ~19 days~guess not all that bad

Sure is a cute little fellow with big promise in the slingshot world....This just fits my hand so right

nice curve handle......I will say came with a nice little pouch & blueband with small leather pouch

So I tried to apply the band set...Got 5 shots fired when the band came back & hit me in the face

Well ok freak deal happened..I rebanded it back up...another 5 shots..Band flys off again..only

this time gave me a cheek cut...,,,Now I am a little gun shy of this shooter...I sentoff a couple of PM's for some advice as too proper banding....Ended up searching a few videos....

Best one was done by Mr.Bill Hays.......Ok I got..So do to not understanding fully on the banding..

Well all is good Now....Banded correctly....I have done about 25 shots...checking the bands after each shot..So far there staying in place......I will give this shooter a few days work out...

Thanks to my good friend....You done good too this oldman












...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Love the new shooter OM! Enjoy! Dont freeze while shooting. I can barely shoot ten shots here till my hands go white. Cheers -CO


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Crimson Owl..I am shooting indoors now..I have 7 meters (21 ft) to work with...so all is good...I can shoot a few steel balls

but since indoors be shooting bb's....thanks for the reply...OM


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Got to tell ya ..over 200 shots ..and no hand slaps...loving that slot being in front of the shooter..Bringing the bands back over the top of the forks......took about 25 shots to find that sweet spot for aiming....The bent handle is awesome for fit.....OM


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

After shooting this shooter every day now for over a week...I really like shooting this..fits my hand great...Big thing is No Hand slaps...you heard correct

not 1 hand slap.....took a bit to figure out to get the band to hold in the slot tight....I am using TBG single 18MM x9" to pouch straight cut...

this gives me 7 pound pull weight......makes 5/16" steel ball fly..hard hitting.....tome any way it is like you can't miss the target(Soda Pop Can)...

Just wanted to share what this 70 year old man has to say about having a good time shooting....just plain fun is all...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## tudor (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Oldmiser, I have just ordered an Ergo from Dankung. Just out of interest could you post a link or video on how to band this SS correctly please, as it does look a little bit of an odd way of attaching the bands.

Many thanks

Tudor


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just ordered one, I'm trusting you Oldmiser, lol, lol.

wll


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

about how much does one of these cost


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

bigron said:


> about how much does one of these cost


$26.00 ea and then you have shipping ;- (

wll


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

wll said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > about how much does one of these cost
> ...


yeah 2.99 for shipping still a good deal....OM


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

wll said:


> Just ordered one, I'm trusting you Oldmiser, lol, lol.
> 
> wll


You will love this shooter..I use it every day....I hold it sidways..top band as ref to target...love the TGB on this shooter...OM


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

bigron said:


> about how much does one of these cost


$26 bucks plus $2.99 shipping well worth it...OM


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

bigron said:


> about how much does one of these cost


$26.00USD + $2.99USD shipping well worth it....OM


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

tudor said:


> Hi Oldmiser, I have just ordered an Ergo from Dankung. Just out of interest could you post a link or video on how to band this SS correctly please, as it does look a little bit of an odd way of attaching the bands.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Tudor


Just roll the band tight about 3 to 4 turns..stretch it a bit slide it in the slot be sure too pull to check is in there tight any away from your face like down in front of you

had a band slip..got a minor cheek cut....


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> My review of the Dunkung Egro slingshot~~~ Well I see Mr.Toolman did a review a day or so ago
> 
> I my self have not really seen a Dunkung shooter that would fir my hand & be a good fit..for one reason
> 
> ...


Just a up date..no more bands slipping out..I did not have rolled tight enough to start with in the first place....I use it every day still shoots strong..now my EDC shooter...OM


----------



## tudor (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Oldmiser,Thanks very much for the info on band attachment  .


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

OM,

I too experienced the same difficulties banding the latest DK Ergo at first. There's a bit of a learning curve there. Problem resolved! The catty is my current favourite. I also thought I would never shoot flat bands OTT style again because I coulden't stand hand slaps.... Well,
this little shooter does not bounce back painfully (neither does it's brother the Angry Owl).
Woulden' to be surprised if this type of slotted banding becomes more popular here. It seems to be catching on big time in the East.

Nice to hear how this little gem came your way.

Enjoy!


----------



## T22T (Jun 20, 2014)

After shooting this one for couple of weeks :

The attachment at the forks never failed. (slipped or broke)

The rubber that came with it (blue) broke at the pouch end after ca 200 shots.

One of the reasons I prefer shooting tubes - they last much much longer.

Otherwise, this is one of the best ergo SS I ever shot, so when I shoot flats - I use only this one.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

T22T said:


> After shooting this one for couple of weeks :
> 
> The attachment at the forks never failed. (slipped or broke)
> 
> ...


use TGB my friend.....what ever Dunkung sends with there shooters~~ I throw in the garbage after opening the package.....OM


----------



## T22T (Jun 20, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> T22T said:
> 
> 
> > After shooting this one for couple of weeks :
> ...


Yes I will put some double silver or black TB as soon as i get my roll cutter sharpened ...

Also I was thinking of boring holes in the forks thus make it tube and flats shooter . The frame is pretty strong so I do not see any problems therewith ...


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I just ordered one a few days ago mainly because of this thread look forward to learning how to place bands in it. T22t i also prefer tubes. Lately the winters in az.are mild like summers in most places anyway been shooting flatbands of white latex 650 plus before failing . cant believe it .


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

The best way to wrap bands on metal SSs that I know is to start wrapping the metal fork a couple of times with the elastic tie first then laying the band in place and continuing tight wrapping as usual.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

sharp eye said:


> The best way to wrap bands on metal SSs that I know is to start wrapping the metal fork a couple of times with the elastic tie first then laying the band in place and continuing tight wrapping as usual.


My friend~This is a slot cut in to the slingshot..So you have to roll the flatband tight good 4 rolls & streatch to pop in the slot...then tug against the flatband

to make sure it is set& will con come loose......Your suggestion does not apply too this slingshot..It will be for other type of slingshots tho..But thank you

This ERGO OTT I shoot every day now..in fact is the only shooter in my collection I shoot...the hand fit is awesome..so accurate..Like never miss a shot

I have nothing against other slingshots or the people making them...Just at this time this ERGO OTT is my choice.....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

sharp eye said:


> The best way to wrap bands on metal SSs that I know is to start wrapping the metal fork a couple of times with the elastic tie first then laying the band in place and continuing tight wrapping as usual.


Yup. Rubber on top of rubber creates better friction. ...and more baby rubbers.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Re: Delivery from Dankung

I was supposed to receive a Cougar +/- 13 days after ordering it.

Customs delayed it.

US Postal Service took their sweet time with it.

Took a total of 28 days to receive it.

Dankung folks were a pleasure to deal with.

And now, a ss I ordered from one of our forum member vendors is nowhere to be found - I was supposed to receive it on Nov.29, it is now December 9th- tracking says it's "in transit" -hah!- from a post office which is about an hour and a half drive from me. I could have walked to that post office, acquired the ss, and walk back home in less tha 10 days, that's for sure. Our forum vendor was in no way at fault, and is sending a replacement to me.

Let's see how long my current order from Dankung will take, what with our wonderful Customs and USPS efficiency - hah!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> After shooting this shooter every day now for over a week...I really like shooting this..fits my hand great...Big thing is No Hand slaps...you heard correct
> 
> not 1 hand slap.....took a bit to figure out to get the band to hold in the slot tight....I am using TBG single 18MM x9" to pouch straight cut...
> 
> ...


Gee, OM, ya don't look a day over 82. :bowdown: :bowdown:

Just kidding - I'll be 70 in April


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

That's wonderful!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

today still going strong on the TBG band set must be like 800 balls shot now...when It does break(banset) I will be trying

out TBB(Black) double bands...straight cut 18mm wide say 9" long too start with....8' long seems better for me..

I shoot this slingshot every day...oh I have other shooters I can shoot.....But I like the hand fit the weight....super accurate..Like never miss a shot

this the only shooter I an shooting ergo ott holding sideways...Like I say I have other shooters..but like this the best of all......~AKAOldmiser


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

When viewing GZK videos, I see that he uses a small piece of ELASTIC ROUND CORD to trap the flat band material in his slots...This might do a better job when using thin band sets in slippery metal slots...Phil


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> today still going strong on the TBG band set must be like 800 balls shot now...when It does break(banset) I will be trying
> out TBB(Black) double bands...straight cut 18mm wide say 9" long too start with....8' long seems better for me..
> I shoot this slingshot every day...oh I have other shooters I can shoot.....But I like the hand fit the weight....super accurate..Like never miss a shot
> this the only shooter I an shooting ergo ott holding sideways...Like I say I have other shooters..but like this the best of all......~AKAOldmiser


makes me look forward to when mine comes in happy hollidays namazu


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

AZshooter said:


> When viewing GZK videos, I see that he uses a small piece of ELASTIC ROUND CORD to trap the flat band material in his slots...This might do a better job when using thin band sets in slippery metal slots...Phil


I may try that..with my next set of bands....OM


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I've never had a problem with the flatband slots on this slingshot. I thought wingshooter had a youtube on how to use this attachment method but I cant find it with my phone. pretty much roll it up, stretch the bands sideways and pop em in the slots. the bands get wedged in there pretty good and has never come undone for me


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I had a problem when I 1st got the slingshot....I did not roll it tight enough....so the band popped out of the slot

after that no more issue's...As to the extra thin tube to hold tight....it may be worth a try any way....

Bill Hays has a video on banding a slot ..for his Top Shot Slingshot...the same thing only his slot is on the top of the slingshot

use the same method to roll the band & snap in to place......~AKAOldmiser


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

What I was referring to was a round solid piece of elastic cord about 1/8 inch thick...I never tried a TUBE...Maybe Thera TAN TUBE might work...Phil


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

AZshooter said:


> What I was referring to was a round solid piece of elastic cord about 1/8 inch thick...I never tried a TUBE...Maybe Thera TAN TUBE might work...Phil


I have some 1/8" elastic cordage...I may give it a try when this band set is broke or worn so bad not much power left in the band set.......OM


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice shooter !


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Good review Oldmiser, I've virtually found the same as you this is my most accurate frame that i have at the minute. I thought i was getting good with a few home made frames but this is spot on every shot and no hand slap. One of the polymorphs I made was pretty good but my hands were taking a beating, mixture of heavy bands light ammo I think. I Just ordered a scout today it was too good to pass up at $30 so will see how that stacks up. I've not been back at this game long had allot on and a bit of ill health but I'm loving shooting again.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

@Moneyboab The scout is a good shooter I had 1 banded for OTT I did not care for the plastic clips..I did a wrap & tuck method...I shoot sideways

You will find the scout a real good shooter..if your getting back in to shooting band up light bands& work you way up....030 Latex

what comes on the scout for band set is good..you may have to adjust your length down..I had mine set for 8" fork to pouch...OM


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

The scout is a great slingshot. I'm more accurate with it than almost any other slingshot. Love it with looped tube and flip flips outside the forks. Almost can't miss.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

OT

have you tried mounting tubes on that ?


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

@ Iunasling..Well I have read that you can make a small loop slide in too the slot channel....In face did slide a loop in the slot ..oh it did go all right

But when released the tube set flew right off the shooter..I am thinking only way would have to tie the loop in place after being in the slot....

shoots great as a OTT flat band shooter.....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

OM

ok i tought as much lol enjoy !


----------

